# Congo (golden) mass rape victims more than 500 people including men



## umsyici (Sep 8, 2010)

Although the responsibility to protect civilians mainly lies in the country, army and police, but obviously we (UN peacekeepers) could not responsible.*nike shox* 
———UN secretary-general -- assistant, felipe calderon ray
U.n. peacekeeping affairs agency director, assistant secretary-general, at 7 in the United Nations security council conference report, eastern Congo (golden) in late July and August massive rape victims, more than 500 people, including girls and men.
*All the women were raped villages*
United Nations (Congo) stabilisation mission last month, Congo (from) LuWenJi town north Kivu province on July 30, on August 4, to a rape.The village population of about 2,200 people, victims of 242 people.
U.n. secretary-general ban ki-moon recently sent CARDS in the d.r. Congo (golden) ray survey this incident.*coach handbags * North Kivu province and south parts Kivu province in other large rape investigation surfaced.
Card on the 7th in the security council meeting ray, otherwise in Congo (267 gold east) by rape.
In south Kivu province mickey village, 74 people, including sexual violence by 21 age from 7 to 15 girl and six men.In another LuMa base, all women are the village by the violence.
UN special representative for violent conflict prevention regional Margaret was read at the meeting, Aaron LuWenJi a victim of the testimony.
"She tells the story of how those militants broke, door-to-door village surrounded, because people cannot escape... *jordan shoes* many women were raped." men overpowered
&#12290;Anwar said, these large-scale rape is"Obviously, rape in eastern Congo (golden) has been used as a weapon has been so common rape...".
* Parties are ZuoAnZhe catch*
In a report card rem said: "although the responsibility lies mainly in the protection of civilians, army and police, but obviously we (UN peacekeepers) can't make enough. We are not responsible to those areas, causing the atrocities of the unacceptable. We must do better."
"I am personal to those suffering atrocities people feel guilty."In his view, in 2008, 2009 and Congo (golden) about 1.5 million per year, the average daily rape occurred 40.
Card ray, the UN Congo (1) month the stabilisation *Nike shox R4* mission with 750, Congo (golden) ZuoAnZhe police arrest.At least 27 anti-government militants surrender, at least four people were arrested.
United Nations (Congo) stabilisation mission will increase the number of night patrol and assault, the UN is seeking to check LuWenJi in the high frequency radio equipment installation.
* A suspected rebels culprit*
* Alleged rape otherwise soldiers 10 women*
According to the card and anwar, Aaron, Congo (golden) neighboring Rwanda rebels "liberation" democratic forces Rwanda is probably one of these ACTS.Card rem said: "I suggest... to consider 'liberation security forces' democratic leaders of both at home and abroad in Rwanda." the implementation of directional sanctions,Reuters, "liberation" and democratic forces Rwanda Congo (golden) rebels "ma - ma" long-term in eastern Congo (golden).The two groups on July 30, 2008 to August 3, LuWenJi occupied the town.
The United Nations, the representative Susan, rice said these large-scale rape ", "the appalling of UN sanctions against violent support.Rice said that the security council to Congo (golden) *wholesale handbags* will put pressure on the government guarantee Congo (golden) armed soldiers from sex crimes.
According to the card in a ray, name card LuKu tower of village, 10 women in Congo (golden) military rape.Security council presidency this month the Turkey's chart, the summit camp said, while each member of the security council urged Congo (gold) to investigate the abuse. Immediately.


----------

